# Skip



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Skip. He was in an accident. Spent a few days in the hospital. Totaled his ford pickup. He’s home now with a cracked rib and a vertebrae in his neck, bruises and sore as heck. They say he’ll heal up and be as feisty as ever. He crossed the center line and hit a car with five people. All are going to be okay. He’s more upset over them than anything. He got blinded by the sun reflecting off the snow. If you get a chance please say a prayer for all involved. 
I hope he wasn’t wearing that green dress.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

damn ..... the punches keep coming.


prayers said . get well skip


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayer's also sent Skipper, get well.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

No "like" button on that post, YD, but glad to hear everyone survived. If it wasn't for bad luck...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That’s the truth. I told him he’s been really lucky lately, unfortunately that good luck is preceded by bad luck.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

The ol' boy's gettin' some wicked knuckle balls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I spoke to him again today. He sounded much better. He’s not quite so sore and is breathing easier.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to hear he’s doing better 
Skip has had his fair share of bad luck in the past 9 months he was just getting so he could get out and do some walking he had scouted out his favorite place to catch bobcats but ran across a set of large black bear tracks he has a big old bore that dens close and seems to not go to sleep for the winter until later in the winter and this bear caused damage to people’s properties bird feeders grills and trying to get into where food is he is not afraid of people so things could get bad I think I may pull a bear tag this year and see if I can get him we have a point system here in Michigan and I know I have enough to pull a tag for that unit and see if I can call the big boy in 
Skip was also getting excited about calling coyotes and was scouting for them the coyote population has really taken a hit around skip with Mange and distemper but seems to be rebounding slowly


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

That would be great if you could go after the bear. I bet Skip or someone close to him would bait for you. Never heard of calling them, though.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

No baiting a bear for me I’ll call him in Glenwhey


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm the same way, Pokey. No desire to hunt bears over bait, but calling? I could be your camera man, because I'd probably not be the only one who'd want to see that. Seriously.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have called in bears before, cheap thrill, they left after the got our smell. They make lots of noise when coming in, crashing through the alders.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

not always. sometimes they sneak in quite as a mouse


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is true most of the time. Setting on a creek with salmon in it and they walk around all quite.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Every year archery hunters get treed up cause they are calling for elk, usually it's a griz. that shows up but any other pred. can also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a positive note Skip was feeling much better today!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

hassell said:


> Every year archery hunters get treed up cause they are calling for elk, usually it's a griz. that shows up but any other pred. can also.


----------------HEY GUYS-----FINALLY GETTING A BUNCH BETTER---*THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS . THEY SURE HELPED ME THROUGH SOME RUFF TIMES----YOU CAN BE SURE GOD WAS WITH ME IN THE OPERATING ROOM THIS SUMMER AND RIDING WITH ME IN MY TRUCK BECAUSE THE SHERIFF COULDN'T BELIEVE THERE WAS NO DEATHS ------THANK YOU ALL AGAIN-------SORE BUT UP AND RUNNING----SKIP 😀*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It’s good to see you back on Skip. Good thoughts and more prayers for you my friend. Slow down a bit and heal up and then try not to do anything out of your price range.
Stop being stubborn And get a cell phone.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like home.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good to see you on here skip 
get healthy so you can get to calling


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Skip, We are all pulling for you and glad to have you back on PT!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Glenwhey said:


> Skip, We are all pulling for you and glad to have you back on PT!


*Thanks Pokey and Glen and everyone else--a long road yet but isn't quite as bumpy ---Sure helps to have so many Great friends here on PT. I got to get back to Coyote shooting soon that will help too---------Take care everyone.--------------HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL*


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

You've made my day, Skip!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

x2


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

have a happy happy!


----------

